# Grip with a target bow.



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

My grip is the same for both hunting and target. Let the bow just sit in my hand at full draw and slightly curl the fingers around the riser. The weight of the draw keeps it in place. A wrist or finger sling keeps the bow from falling out after the shot.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Bows don't kick like a mule. They aren't rifles. If there really was as much kick/jump to them you would see the bow jump forward in the videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Kade said:


> Bows don't kick like a mule.


Exactly right. I have been kicked by a mule; the comparison is not accurate.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Wrist or finger slings and weight in the right places. Without weight, my specialist actually rocks backward. It's set up bowhunter and the way I have it now, it just sits in my hand after the shot. My Old Glory is set up freestyle (half way anyway!) and it rocks forward after the shot but that's what a wrist sling is for.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

What I ment by kick is forward kick. The recurves I've shot in the past tend to jump forward as the arrow is reliesed. I assume long compounds do the same. That may not be the case. My lil bow doesn't move forward but the limbs are facing pretty much horazontal to the ground..I'm still not shure i'm making myself clear. Or maybe high quality target bows don't do that. I'm new to the sport so if it was a stupid question, sory.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

With the weight in all the right places, my bow falls straight forward. With all the weight i have on it with stabs, sight, and all the other must-haves, it weighs too much to jump, lol.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

That makes sence, ty wolf. While I'm asking stupid questions. What do those Realy long stabs do anyway? Do the just add mass, like a tight rope walkers pole? or is there somthing inside them that does somthing I can't see? My lil hunting bows stab, seems to have sand in it. I cant tell if it does anything at all realy. I assume it's there for sound or vibration.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Long bows but the limbs are still almost parallel to each other so the force is sent up and down instead of forward/backward. Can't compare a compound to a recurve regardless of the lenght of the bow.

Cheers,


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

The long stab puts the mass farther from the bow, so it slows the wobble you get while at full draw. It takes more effort to make it torque since its out there. The reverse is also true tho, once that bad boy starts movin all over the place. If you havent shot its best to start over.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Actually, as the arrow is released...the bow comes BACK into your bowhand and then moves forward. Newton's laws are always in effect...you know, for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction. The bow WILL go back towards you and then WILL jump forward toward the target and then gravity WILL take over. Of course, the equal and opposite reaction will also occur, and if you have built in torque due to improper hand positioning or twisting motion, or too much heel of your bow hand, or too much hand contact...then the equal and opposite reaction may well NOT be what you really want to have for that perfect shot!
Therin lies the dilemma...getting everything working in the correct directions!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

No questions are stupid either. I ask alot of newbie questions too. Sorry if I didn't understand what you were asking.


----------

